# View Store Schedule Online



## 1817hf (Nov 18, 2019)

I was wondering if there is a way to view my entire stores schedule online to see who I work with?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 18, 2019)

No. Unless you are a tl or etl with my time access. Also, at the store only.


----------



## bymoonlight (Nov 18, 2019)

You can only check that when the daily grids get printed out, unfortunately.


----------

